# Does anybody know what happened to forum user 'steveouk'?



## crookedtimber (Jul 11, 2013)

His last post was on the 22nd May and he posted regularly (a few times a day) on the forum. He said in his last post that he was the worst he had ever been. If you search "Ongoing Lamotrigine progress thread" in Google and go to 22nd May, you will see his last post.

I do not know Steve, nor have I ever spoken to him on the site. I just remember reading about his progress with lamotrigine and wondering how he was doing. After realising what and when his last post was, I am feeling quite sad.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2014)

crookedtimber said:


> His last post was on the 22nd May and he posted regularly (a few times a day) on the forum. He said in his last post that he was the worst he had ever been. If you search "Ongoing Lamotrigine progress thread" in Google and go to 22nd May, you will see his last post.
> 
> I do not know Steve, nor have I ever spoken to him on the site. I just remember reading about his progress with lamotrigine and wondering how he was doing. After realising what and when his last post was, I am feeling quite sad.


Often people stop coming on for awhile because they are doing better or need a break from DP related stuff. I'm sure he's fine


----------

